# Tire/wheel direction?



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

So, I popped the front wheel off to put the bike in the back seat of the car. When I got it back out, I realized I couldn't see any discernable markings that said which way should be towards the front. The tire has no real tread, so I can't really infer from that. Is there anything about the wheel or hub I should look at to determine, or does it just not matter?

I'm used to mountain bikes, where the tread is obviously designed to go one direction.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Doesn't matter.

Usually the quick release goes on the left, but that's not really important, as long as it's pointed either back or along the fork when it's closed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Usually the quick release goes on the left...


...and many hubs have brand lettering that's legible (right side up) at the front when straddling the bike.

Some tires have arrows on the sidewalls showing direction of rotation; Conti GP4000S's being one.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Directional arrows*



PJ352 said:


> Some tires have arrows on the sidewalls showing direction of rotation; Conti GP4000S's being one.


And the primary reason for that is so that they don't get a bunch of people bugging them about which direction they should mount their tires when in fact there is no reason to mount them either way


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Usually the quick release goes on the left, but that's not really important, as long as it's pointed either back or along the fork when it's closed.


you don't want to close the lever along the fork or a frame tube. reasons?
1) most q/r's wont be completely closed when against a frame tube or fork leg. 
2) if it's tight enough, it will be a complete pain in the a** to undo if it's in that position. 
soooo...close them in front of or behind the fork leg, and under/ between the frame stays. you want to be able to get all your fingers wrapped around the lever to open it...why fight it w/ your finger tips?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I guess I should have said parallel.


----------



## zedron (Apr 5, 2011)

bwalling said:


> So, I popped the front wheel off to put the bike in the back seat of the car. When I got it back out, I realized I couldn't see any discernable markings that said which way should be towards the front. The tire has no real tread, so I can't really infer from that. Is there anything about the wheel or hub I should look at to determine, or does it just not matter?
> 
> I'm used to mountain bikes, where the tread is obviously designed to go one direction.


I was wondering the same thing. Guess I dont have to ask now.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

And don't forget the label on the tire. Usually goes to the right (drive side) and centered at the valve.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Label location*



jswilson64 said:


> And don't forget the label on the tire. Usually goes to the right (drive side).


Except on tires that have labels on both sides, like the ever-popular Conti GP 4000.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Some tires do have a direction and these will have arrows pointing in the direction of rotation. Even with those, the difference would be minimal I think


----------

